# Debate user 'Icasaracht' over the concept of 'revenge rate', privileges, Jannies, A&N Stooges and more!



## Icasaracht (Jul 11, 2020)

Come down! Come down and join this OP as he rides this lush strain of spergatory! Where we shall all disparage each other _impartially _over these first-world abstractions!

My contention:




My post:




Listen, Jannies. Us frogs have a tough time navigating through this cesspit without crypto-fascist crocodiles hurdling their hot takes at our dials. The inequity of this loss of privilege is matched only the vacuous reasoning behind it, as I'm a happy individual whom harbors no ill will. "But wait, Icasaracht!" some'll say "Have you considered that you're sperging over pointless shit on the internet, or that you should contact the mods over this issue instead?"  My answer, of course, is amoebas. I demand a complete reinstatement of my privileges, with further compensation granted through my ability to rate posts "Semper Fidelis" from here on out until the heat death of the universe. Does anyone object to that?!


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Jul 11, 2020)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-i...they-give-to-posts.72807/page-13#post-6869390

I object to it. Righteous as your cause may be, it will be very funny to see your response in the face of further injustice.

You should get a foot of shame avatar. Not because you deserve it. But because it would be unfair and funny.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jul 11, 2020)

if stickers don't matter then why is there a "ban this user from using stickers" button and how many thousands of donated dollars went to developing that "feature"? jannies have some explaining to do.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Jul 11, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> if stickers don't matter then why is there a "ban this user from using stickers" button and how many thousands of donated dollars went to developing that "feature"? jannies have some explaining to do.


The selective ban features are hilarious and, if developed by Josh on our dime, entirely worth it.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 11, 2020)

Spooky Bones said:


> The selective ban features are hilarious and, if developed by Josh on our dime, entirely worth it.



Pretty sure it's a XenForo thing.  XF is pretty good from a forum admin perspective.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jul 11, 2020)

A month only? Lucky, mine still haven't come back lol
I'm in favor of @Icasaracht regaining his abilities and being rightly compensated for this injustice. He's a good boy, he dindu nuffin.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jul 11, 2020)

OP how does it feel to be only half as much of a faggot as crocodilian, but a faggot nevertheless


----------



## Maskull (Jul 11, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> OP how does it feel to be only half as much of a faggot as crocodilian, but a faggot nevertheless


Everyone in this thread's a faggot.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 11, 2020)

Alone, we are mere sticks, easily broken, but together, we form a mighty faggot.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Jul 11, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> if stickers don't matter then why is there a "ban this user from using stickers" button and how many thousands of donated dollars went to developing that "feature"? jannies have some explaining to do.


The only thing I can think of: it could fuck with the 'highlight thread' feature that are actually helpful in cow threads. If it's just a A&N 'tism rating fight; it has zero impact.


----------



## Clown Baby (Jul 11, 2020)

If your privileges are revoked anywhere on this site it is 100% because you were acting like a sped. Learn from it and move on.


----------



## Yotsubaaa (Jul 11, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> if stickers don't matter


Don't believe it! Stickers _absolutely_ matter, and everyone who says they don't care about Internet stickers _absolutely_ cares about Internet stickers.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 11, 2020)

Clown Baby said:


> If your privileges are revoked anywhere on this site it is 100% because you were acting like a sped. Learn from it and move on.



Lol @Dynastia used to have his own special ban just for him.  And there was also the famous "You are not Dynastia" ban that gave you the Harrison Bergeron level of fucked up bans that were always on his account.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jul 11, 2020)

Immortal Technique said:


> The only thing I can think of: it could fuck with the 'highlight thread' feature that are actually helpful in cow threads.


that goes both ways. many oldfags such as myself use A&N as a designated shitposting street while in the same very minute rating photos of Nikocado's butthole as Informative thanks to multi-tab browsing technology. jannies should have the power to disable ratings stripped from them.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 11, 2020)

Icasaracht said:


> Kiwifarms is a paragon of virtue.


No.


----------



## {o}P II (Jul 11, 2020)

@crocodilian rn


----------



## gobbogobb (Jul 11, 2020)

Do you actually realize how much of sped you have to be to get sticker banned?


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 11, 2020)

Just buy more stickers.


----------



## drain (Jul 11, 2020)

this fucking ride never ends


----------



## ManateeHunter (Jul 11, 2020)

lol retard


----------



## Icasaracht (Jul 11, 2020)

Come down! Come down and join this OP as he rides this lush strain of spergatory! Where we shall all disparage each other _impartially _over these first-world abstractions!

My contention:




My post:




Listen, Jannies. Us frogs have a tough time navigating through this cesspit without crypto-fascist crocodiles hurdling their hot takes at our dials. The inequity of this loss of privilege is matched only the vacuous reasoning behind it, as I'm a happy individual whom harbors no ill will. "But wait, Icasaracht!" some'll say "Have you considered that you're sperging over pointless shit on the internet, or that you should contact the mods over this issue instead?"  My answer, of course, is amoebas. I demand a complete reinstatement of my privileges, with further compensation granted through my ability to rate posts "Semper Fidelis" from here on out until the heat death of the universe. Does anyone object to that?!


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Jul 11, 2020)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-i...they-give-to-posts.72807/page-13#post-6869390

I object to it. Righteous as your cause may be, it will be very funny to see your response in the face of further injustice.

You should get a foot of shame avatar. Not because you deserve it. But because it would be unfair and funny.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jul 11, 2020)

if stickers don't matter then why is there a "ban this user from using stickers" button and how many thousands of donated dollars went to developing that "feature"? jannies have some explaining to do.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Jul 11, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> if stickers don't matter then why is there a "ban this user from using stickers" button and how many thousands of donated dollars went to developing that "feature"? jannies have some explaining to do.


The selective ban features are hilarious and, if developed by Josh on our dime, entirely worth it.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 11, 2020)

Spooky Bones said:


> The selective ban features are hilarious and, if developed by Josh on our dime, entirely worth it.



Pretty sure it's a XenForo thing.  XF is pretty good from a forum admin perspective.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jul 11, 2020)

A month only? Lucky, mine still haven't come back lol
I'm in favor of @Icasaracht regaining his abilities and being rightly compensated for this injustice. He's a good boy, he dindu nuffin.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jul 11, 2020)

OP how does it feel to be only half as much of a faggot as crocodilian, but a faggot nevertheless


----------



## Maskull (Jul 11, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> OP how does it feel to be only half as much of a faggot as crocodilian, but a faggot nevertheless


Everyone in this thread's a faggot.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 11, 2020)

Alone, we are mere sticks, easily broken, but together, we form a mighty faggot.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Jul 11, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> if stickers don't matter then why is there a "ban this user from using stickers" button and how many thousands of donated dollars went to developing that "feature"? jannies have some explaining to do.


The only thing I can think of: it could fuck with the 'highlight thread' feature that are actually helpful in cow threads. If it's just a A&N 'tism rating fight; it has zero impact.


----------



## Clown Baby (Jul 11, 2020)

If your privileges are revoked anywhere on this site it is 100% because you were acting like a sped. Learn from it and move on.


----------



## Yotsubaaa (Jul 11, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> if stickers don't matter


Don't believe it! Stickers _absolutely_ matter, and everyone who says they don't care about Internet stickers _absolutely_ cares about Internet stickers.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 11, 2020)

Clown Baby said:


> If your privileges are revoked anywhere on this site it is 100% because you were acting like a sped. Learn from it and move on.



Lol @Dynastia used to have his own special ban just for him.  And there was also the famous "You are not Dynastia" ban that gave you the Harrison Bergeron level of fucked up bans that were always on his account.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jul 11, 2020)

Immortal Technique said:


> The only thing I can think of: it could fuck with the 'highlight thread' feature that are actually helpful in cow threads.


that goes both ways. many oldfags such as myself use A&N as a designated shitposting street while in the same very minute rating photos of Nikocado's butthole as Informative thanks to multi-tab browsing technology. jannies should have the power to disable ratings stripped from them.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 11, 2020)

Icasaracht said:


> Kiwifarms is a paragon of virtue.


No.


----------



## {o}P II (Jul 11, 2020)

@crocodilian rn


----------



## gobbogobb (Jul 11, 2020)

Do you actually realize how much of sped you have to be to get sticker banned?


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 11, 2020)

Just buy more stickers.


----------



## drain (Jul 11, 2020)

this fucking ride never ends


----------



## ManateeHunter (Jul 11, 2020)

lol retard


----------

